# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Mỹ >  Du lịch Nam Mỹ

## Golden Tours

*Hành Trình Khám Phá Nam Mỹ: Argentina – Brazil – Chile*


*BUENOS AIRES - THÁC IGUAZU ARGENTINA - THÁC IGUAZU BRAZIL*
*- RIO DE JANEIRO - SANTIAGO DE CHILE*


*10 ngày - 09 đêm*

  Nam Mỹ là phần lục địa nằm ở phía Tây của Nam bán cầu Trái Đất thuộc châu Mỹ, bắt đầu từ phía nam kênh đào Panama trở xuống và là địa điểm còn khá xa lạ đối với du khách Việt, vì vậy Công ty du lịch Golden Tours tung ra chương trình tham quan và khám phá Nam Mỹ:  Tượng Chúa Kito Khổng Lồ trên đồi cao tại Rio, ngây ngất trước vẻ hùng vĩ của thác nước Iguaza đẹp nhất Thế giới, sống động với vũ điệu Samba và Tango lãng mạn, thưởng thức những món ăn lạ miệng,...


*NGÀY 1 : TP.HCM  -  BUENOS AIRES*


Quý khách tập trung tại sân bay làm thủ tục đáp chuyến bay tới Buenos Aires. Qua đêm trên *máy bay.*


*NGÀY 2 : ĐẾN BUENOS AIRES (Ăn trưa, tối)

*-    Đến Buenos Aires, xe đón Qúy khách và đưa đoàn đi tham quan (06 tiếng):
•    *Chụp hình Tòa nhà Quốc hội (National Congress),*
•    *Nhà thờ Metropolitan* – Nhà thờ có kiến trúc cổ điển và lớn nhất thành phố Buenos Aires, gần Tòa nhà Chính Phủ.




•    *Nhà hát Colon*, một trong những nhà hát opera quan trọng nhất ở Mỹ Latinh




•    *San Telmo* - khu phố truyền thống của nơi đây. Tại đây quý khách sẽ được chiêm ngưỡng những điệu nhảy Tango trong nhiều quán bar và nhà hàng




•    *La Boca*  - Khu cảng mà những người nhập cư từ Ý, Tây Ban Nha, Đông Âu, Trung Đông đặt chân đầu tiên khi tới Argentina.




*•    Palermo*, một khu vực mà kết hợp kiến trúc và lịch sử của nó với vui chơi giải trí  trong không gian xanh.




•    *La Recoleta*, một nghĩa trang nổi tiếng. nơi chôn cất thi hài Đệ nhất phu nhân của Argentina - bà Eva Peron – người phụ nữ được người dân rất mực tôn kính bởi những đóng góp của bà cho đất nước này.




-    Ăn tối thưởng thức điệu nhảy Tango sôi động tại tại El Querandi, Quý khách sẽ được thưởng thức thịt bò và các loại rượu vang nổi tiếng thơm ngon của Argentina. Về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.


*NGÀY 3: BUENOS  AIRES – THÁC IGUAZU ARGENTINA (Ăn ba bữa)

*-    Dùng điểm tâm sáng tại khách sạn, trả phòng. Xe đưa đoàn ra sân bay Ezeiza International Airport (BUE) đáp chuyến bay đến sân bay Iguazu Argentinean Airport (IGR). Đến nơi, xe đón Qúy khách đi tham quan:
•    *Vẻ đẹp kỳ vĩ của thác Iguazu* - thác có hai tầng với hình dạng móng ngựa và là một trong những di sản thiên nhiên thế giới, bao gồm 275 ngọn thác lớn nhỏ cao 65 thước nằm ở công viên quốc gia Iguassu thuộc biên giới giữa Argentina và Brazil. Qúy khách có thể tham quan công viên quốc gia nằm bên phía Argentina, có những con đường mòn vào rừng, tận hưởng trọn vẹn hệ động thực vật hoang dã. Ngoài ra, Qúy khách có thể đi du thuyền vào trong lòng thác nghe những âm thanh hùng vĩ của dòng thác đổ.
-    Sau khi ăn trưa, Đoàn đến thành phố Foz do Iguassu (lãnh thổ Brazil) ăn tối tại nhà hàng. Nhận phòng khách sạn nghỉ ngơi


*NGÀY 4: THÁC IGUAZU BRAZIL - RIO DE JANEIRO (Ăn ba bữa)

*-    Ăn sáng tại khách sạn, trả phòng. Khởi hành đi thăm:
•    *Thác Iguazu Fall*, cách thành phố Foz do Iguassu 24km. Đến Visitors Center, tham quan công viên quốc gia Iguassu. Tại đây, du khách sẽ được tận mắt chứng kiến những  kiến trúc  cơ sở hạ tầng tuyệt vời cùng với những hình ảnh triển lãm của thác Iguzu Fall, dọc theo hai bên đường trải nhựa sẽ đưa đoàn đến Iguzu Fall, ở đây quý khách sẽ được chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp của thác nước, một cảnh quan thiên nhiên có một không hai, hùng vĩ và đẹp nhất thế giới.




-    Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng. Ra sân bay đáp chuyến bay đi Rio de Janeiro. Đến khách sạn nhận phòng.
-    Buổi tối, Quý khách tham gia Plataforma Show,  quý khách sẽ cảm nhận được sự tái hiện lại những văn hóa truyền thống của Brazil. Kết thúc chương trình với màn trình diễn trang phục hoành tráng nhiều màu sắc.
-    Ăn tối tại nhà hàng thịt nướng. Trở về khách sạn ngỉ ngơi.


*NGÀY 5: RIO DE JANEIRO (Ăn ba bữa)

*-    Dùng điểm tâm sáng. Nguyên ngày Qúy khách tham quan, khám phá thành phố Rio De Janeiro: 
•    *Tượng chúa Kitô* - một biểu tượng của Brazil, đứng trên một đỉnh núi hoa cương cao 710 m trong khuôn viên của công viên Quốc gia Tijuca. Tượng được dựng năm 1931 nhân dịp kỷ niệm 100 năm ngày Brazil độc lập, cao 30m. Ngọn núi nơi tượng đứng có tên Corcovado (có nghĩa là "lưng gù" trong tiếng Bồ Đào Nha). Tượng được làm theo thiết kế của kiến trúc sư Paul Landowski và do kỹ sư Heitor da Silva Costa xây dựng.
•    *Đi cáp treo tham quan Núi Sugar Loaf*, đây là ngọn núi đá cẩm thạch bên bờ Vịnh như một chiến sĩ oai nghiêm đứng gác lối vào của Thành phố, du khách có thể phóng tầm nhìn chiêm ngưỡng những bãi biển đẹp tuyệt vời nối đuôi nhau.


 -     Ăn trưa. Tiếp tục tham quan:
•    *Bãi Biển Pepino, Ipanema, Copacabana*, sân vận động Maracana, trung tâm thành phố Rio, ngôi Thánh đường Metropolitan Cathedral, trung tâm Sambodrome, nơi diễn ra Lễ hội Carnival hàng năm
-    Ăn tối tại nhà hàng. Trở về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi


*NGÀY 6: RIO DE JANEIRO – SANTIAGO DE CHILE (Ăn ba bữa)*


Dùng điểm tâm sáng. Đoàn có nửa ngày tham quan mua sắm tự do, ăn trưa tại khách sạn. Di chuyển đến Santiago bằng máy bay. Ăn tối, nhận phòng khách sạn nghỉ qua đêm.


*NGÀY 7 : SANTIAGO DE CHILE (Ăn ba bữa)

*-    Dùng điểm tâm sáng, xe đưa đoàn đi tham quan thành phố Santiago: 
•    *Moneda Palace* – được xây dựng vào thế kỷ 18, hiện là thủ phủ của tổng thống Cộng hòa Chile.




•    *Quảng trường trung tâm Plaza de Armas* – được xây dựng từ thời Đế chế Inca, nó sở hữu rất nhiều tòa nhà đẹp với phong cách kiến trúc từ cổ điển đến hiện đại.




•    *Công viên Parque Forestal* – là công viên với cảnh quan được tạo nên bởi các loại cây địa phương đan xen cùng các giống cây khác, du khách có thể tản bộ tham quan trên những con đường quanh co.
•    *Khu phố Barrio Bellavista* – là một điểm nhấn của thành phố, nằm ở giữa sông Mapocho và đồi San Cristóbal.




•    *Đồi Santa Lucia* -  là một ngọn đồi nhỏ nằm ở trung tâm thành phố Santiago, từ đây có thể phóng tầm nhìn xuống thành phố và một phần dãy Andes.




•    *Làng thủ công mỹ nghệ Los Graneros del Alba* – là làng mỹ nghệ lớn nhất và tập trung hầu hết các trung tâm thủ công mỹ nghệ tại Santiago, nó cũng bao gồm các cửa hàng đồ cổ và các nhà hàng với các món ăn địa phương.
-    Ăn tối tại nhà hang, nghỉ ngơi tại khách sạn


*NGÀY 8:  SANTIAGO DE CHILE (Ăn ba bữa)

*-    Dùng điểm tâm sáng, đoàn di chuyển đến thành phố Valparaiso – một thành phố và khu tự quản trung tâm của vùng đô thị lớn thứ ba ở Chile. Tham quan:
•    *Bảo tàng La Sebastiana* – là một trong những ngôi nhà của người từng đoạt giải Nobel Pablo Neruda, ngày nay đã trở thành bảo tàng, thu hút hàng trăm nghìn lượt khách du lịch mỗi năm.


-    Nghỉ ngơi ăn trưa. Đến thăm thành phố Vina de Mar -  thành phố được mệnh danh là “The Garden City” nằm ở miền trung Chile, có những bãi biển thơ mộng, thu hút khách du lịch trong nước và quốc tế. Tham quan:
•    *Bãi biển Renaca* – nằm ở phía bắc của thành phố Vina de Mar, nó được biết tới như một khu nghỉ mát và đón tiếp một lượng khách du lịch rất lớn vào những tháng mùa hè. Xung quanh bãi biển có nhiều nhà hàng và tòa nhà mang kiến trúc hiện đại.


-    Đoàn trở về Santiago.


*NGÀY 9: SANTIAGO – VIỆT NAM (Ăn sáng)*


Ăn sáng tại khách sạn, xe đưa đoàn ra sân bay đáp chuyến bay về Việt Nam. Qua đêm trên máy bay


*NGÀY 10: VIỆT NAM*


Đến sân bay TSN, kết thúc chuyến tham quan. Chia tay và chào tạm biệt.


*Gía Tour: VNĐ/khách*
*123.400.000 VNĐ (phí dịch vụ) +  21.100.000 VNĐ (thuế hàng không) = 144.500.000 VNĐ/khách*
*Áp dụng cho đoàn 15 khách trờ lên*



*Bao gồm:*
-    Vé máy bay như chương trình SGN –  Buenos Aires// Santiago – SGN    
-    Thuế các loại theo qui định của hãng hàng không (có thể thay đổi lúc xuất vé).
-    Vé máy bay các chặng nội địa: Buenos Aires – Iguazu// Iguazu - Rio//Rio - Santiago. 
-    Phí visa Argentina, Brazil, Chile 
-    Khách sạn 4 sao (tiêu chuẩn phòng đôi hoặc phòng ba)
-    Ăn uống, phí tham quan, vận chuyển như chương trình.
-    Hướng dẫn viên nhiệt tình, giàu kinh nghiệm.
-    Bảo hiểm du lịch (mức bồi thường tối đa 1.050.000.000VNĐ/trường hợp đối với khách dưới 65 tuổi và 525.000.000VNĐ/trường hợp đối với khách từ 65 tuổi trở lên). Tất cả các vấn đề liên quan đến bảo hiểm do công ty bảo hiểm chịu trách nhiệm và chi trả).
-    Quà của Golden Tours: nón, túi du lịch, bao da hộ chiếu.


*Không bao gồm:*
-    Hộ chiếu (còn giá trị 06 tháng tính đến ngày về VN)
-    Phụ thu phòng đơn.
-    Tiền tip cho hướng dẫn viên và tài xế địa phương: 126.000 VNĐ/khách/ngày.
-    Các chi phí phát sinh ngoài chương trình, chi phí hành lý quá cước, chi phí điện thoại,...
-    Phụ thu phí xăng dầu tăng tại thời điểm xuất vé (nếu có).


*Ghi chú:*
-    Trình tự các điểm tham quan trong chương trình có thể thay đổi tùy vào các yếu tố khách quan: thời tiết, giao thông, xe cộ,... nhưng vẫn đảm bảo các điểm trong chương trình.
-    Trường hợp bị từ chối visas, Qúy khách vẫn đóng lệ phí visa, phí dịch vụ, phí dịch thuật, phí tư vấn hồ sơ.




*Công Ty Du Lịch Golden Tours*
*Tel: (+848) 3925 3456 - Fax: (+848) 3925 6787*
*Hotline: 0903.798436 – 0903.798437*
*Ad: 233 Nguyen Thi Minh Khai St., Nguyen Cu Trinh Ward, District 1, HCMC*
*Email:  info@goldentours.vn - Website: www.goldentours.vn* 
*Facebook: facebook.com/goldentoursvn.vn*




*Golden Tours Kính Chúc Quý Khách Một Chuyến Du Lịch Vui Vẻ.*

----------

